# Hilltop Goats 2017 Kids



## scubacoz22 (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## scubacoz22 (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## scubacoz22 (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## scubacoz22 (Nov 27, 2013)

I am just adding pictures when I have time. All my goats were born in Feb and March so far. I still have 2 does that are pregnant. Most of them are Generation 6 mini Nubians with MDGA registry and 2 are Gen 5 with MDGA! Too many Bucklings this year.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

A bunch of cuties!


----------



## scubacoz22 (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are super cute!!!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

They are absolutely adorable! I love the spotted one in the second to last photo. Beautiful!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Gorgeous kids!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

So cute! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

They are all gorgeous but whats up with the one babies nose!?!? your second post and the last picture it's nose looks odd.


----------



## scubacoz22 (Nov 27, 2013)

Nothing, it is kinda blurry.


----------



## scubacoz22 (Nov 27, 2013)

4 new babies this week 3 girls and 1 boy


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I love the last two kids colors they're all super cute!!!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

So adorable! LOve them all!


----------

